# Non agressive betta's



## lovemypets73 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. 
Haven't been on here for sometime. I have raised about 70 bettas and they are now 4 months old. They are in a 40 long and a 30 high and so far no one is agressive and are getting along just fine. I also have some 4mo. old angelfish growing out in the 40 long. :fish-in-bowl:
I will sell these fishes to LFS and would love to tell them I have male bettas that don't fight. I know that's probably not going to happen but they have all been housed together in these tanks and have never been jarred. :betta:
My question is: Will these male betta's eventually fight each other. I also put some babies in a community tank with a older betta that had been jarred and now lives in this 65g. and he is not agressive to the 4mo. old betta that were added to his tank. He had been in this tank for at least 6 months and I was surprised that he would not be territorial at least but he seems fine with the new tankmates. :betta:
So will they eventually become agressive or can I see them to LFS and about a dozen put in with other fishes and not in jar's and sell them that way??
*w3
Thanks in advance for your help and love this website.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

No. I would love to be able to tell you that they will coexhist peacefully but that is just not the reality that goes along with owning one of these aggressive fish. Sometimes in a community you don't see the aggression until it is too late. There are very subtle with their body language and it is easy to miss those early cues. They might appear fine at the moment just because there are so many in the tank that the aggression is spread out thinner and is kept in the subtle zone for the moment. You will be setting yourself and your babies up for failure if you do try to sell them the way you are wanting. Sorry just how it is with these guys.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I've done this too - they have established a reasonable hierarchy (pecking order) as they have matured, and they have no reason to fight. Their peaceful world is based on crowding and familiarity. If a minor disease (or a fish net) were to go through and remove the alpha males, the tank would blow up. The males who had accepted their low status in the group would go for high status, and things would get very messy very fast.

You don't have less aggressive males, but rather males behaving naturally - going about their lives with familiar roles and status. It doesn't last, and once the lid comes off, it's off. I doubt you could move them to another tank without serious bloodshed.


----------

